# Worth Breeding?



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I was wondering if my HM boy was worth breeding. He has some fin damage due to fin rot a few months back but it is healing now.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The pictures aren't clear enough to see his faults. But he looks breed worthy. Since he seems to have multiple rays, best pair him to a 4 ray female.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

If I breed him to a marble female would his red carry out into the fry to get red marbles?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would say he is breeding worthy but his branching is a bit excessive. Love his color. If you breed him to a marble then he will most likely produce some red marbles being that red is dominant. That and I'm assuming the marble female you are using is one of CJ's so they carry red and you might get a whole bundle of surprises.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes the female marble would be one from CJ. Also, the female is smaller than the male, is this going to be a problem as I know it's recommended that that are the same size or female slightly smaller. But she is quite a bit smaller


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Mahsfish said:


> Yes the female marble would be one from CJ. Also, the female is smaller than the male, is this going to be a problem as I know it's recommended that that are the same size or female slightly smaller. But she is quite a bit smaller


um...probably no, I've tried one like that before...but if it's the female which is bigger, then probably yes, cos I never succeed in breeding small male x larger female LOL


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

So if the female is smaller its ok?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, as long as she isn't overly small - if too small the male may not view her as breedable.. and if the female is too young she may not become eggy. But a few centimeters difference should be fine.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. She is probably 2 cm smaller. She is very thick with eggs.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

See nice and plump. Do you guys think they would be a decent pair


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

More than likely. Just make sure you know what you're getting into by breeding. Up to 200 fry that need lots of care...but hey, at least you have this site if you need anything.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's 2 more pics of the boy. He's got some blue iridescence on him. If I'm not looking to go straight to show quality in this first spawn but to improve later in is this ok?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

And the other of his spred


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

My bad. They are closer in lenght then I thought. Maybe only like a cm or less. Ok now would it be better in your opinion s to breed her with the red boy or her marble brother banana. I will post a pic of him.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think she is a marble, but she carries the gene. Your boy has nice finnage and color (work the blue irid out later). Where did you get him? It's up to you who you breed.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

He's got fin damage not a feather or rose tail trait


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've seen banana. Personally I would breed the red one to your red girl. You are bound to get a couple marbles from that. How did his fins get damaged?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Honestly I don't know. CJ said he's been growing like that but I highly doubt it's natural vs damage. It looks like it might have been fin rot. The pic is back as you can't see his full fin.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

We have al ready critiqued banana on another thread. It's completely up to you. We can't decide for you, it depends on what you want in fry. I have to say that I highly doubt he had fin rot. CJ keeps his fish in remarkably clean conditions and when I went, all were 100% healthy.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

That's what I find hard to believe. Well like you said about the critique on banana, if what you said turns out to be true then a spawn with him would turn out to be a complete waste of time. I think I will make an attemp at breeding her to the red male. Would it be ok if used my 20 as my breeding tank opposed to my 10. That way I don't need to transfer fry till later? I'm going to try and get my breeding tank setup. And leave the male in it for a week and condition him in there. 

Or do I need to condition now? I've only been feeding pellets the last month I've had them but the female is pretty plump right now, or should I start to condition this week with my blood worms?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You could always do two spawns! I didn't say bananas spawn would be a complete waste of time, I just think you have to be careful. A good, well formed sister should be fine to breed to him. A 20 should be fine. I don't think you should condition the male in the breeding tank. Conditioning time really depends on your fish.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. What I was thinking was breeding the girl to my red male and then breeding one of the fry back to banana. Is this a good plan? So would you recommend condition them now with the blood worms. Or since I've had them for a while and been feeding the regularly with pellets and the female is really thick with eggs them I don't need to condition any further and get the male introduce into the spawning tank and intro the female in a breeding trap tomorrow?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would still condition for a week. Pellets are good regular food, but conditioning is more then getting the female eggy. In the wild during springtime (when they spawn) there are large amounts of insects available and so feeding them lots of different frozen or live foods triggers that instinct. 

That sounds like a good plan. You could always breed banana to that red girl and cull the eggs down to 20 or something if you are nervous but still want to see what they will produce.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. I will hopefully be able to get the breeding tank setup today at least. And then I will start feeding blood worms tonight. 

So what I wa going to do was put the male in then breeding tank and condition him, and then when ready do a large water change to clean up any debris and rearrange the tank. Would it be better to have him conditioned in a seperate tank?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it would be better to do it in a separate tank but your plan would probably work.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. And it's better to condition the female seperate from the male where they can't see eachother? Or where they see eachother 24/7? Or only a few times for a couple mins a day?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. Seperate from each other but exposure for a couple minutes a day. Otherwise they wil get used to each other.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are the rules of breeding you cannot deviate: conditioning- they need fed well with frozen or live food. Breeding- male and female betta. Fry care- need live food and water changes. Heating- needs to be 78-86. All the in-between stuff is personal decisions. What will work best for you. This includes how long to condition, what food to condition with, how long you leave the male and female in together, how long you leave the male after hatching, what size tank, what exact temp, and what food you feed fry.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I try to condition by floating the girl in a medium sized clear plastic cheapo cup right in the boys home twice a day for 5-10 minutes. Usually after 5-6 days the pair are ready. Im not saying this is the right way or anything just what works for me. Also try to keep them from seeing any other fish and betta do not like to spawn under bright light from what Ive seen.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Smaller females can be bred to a much larger male (don't include fins for measurement). I've successfully bred a 6cm male to a 3cm female. Slightly bigger females can be bred as long as she isn't too fat. But much larger females often can't breed properly to smaller males . . . in fact pair of the same size often have difficulty if the female is too fat. I usually keep my breeding females in small containers to stunt their growth. Thus if I ever need to back cross fry to mother, it won't be a problem. 

I agree with MattsB, breed to the red male. You can cross fry to Banana later or continue working on reds. If the female carries marble genes, you will have some marbled fry.

Condition the pair separately. IMO your male needs more conditioning than your female. He will need all the energy he can get to rear eggs and fry. Your female is fat enough.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. I am still choosing between 2 males but I started conditioning both. Thanks for all the help. It will probably be the red male. Is 1 week condition enough?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It all depends on your fish. Most people, including me condition for two weeks.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Dad needs more. I'd say 1 week would be fine for mom as long as she is eggy.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

So start conditioning dad now and then start the mom a week after?


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

No if you are going to do for one anyway... Then do for both!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You would condition them bioth at the same rtime. If they aren't properly conditioned then your spawn will fail.


----------

